# Cemetery Humor?



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

My wife sent me this picture she took at a local cemetery. At first glance, I thought it was photo shopped. I can't figure out if the family placed this sign or perhaps the monument company is still working on the headstone? Maybe it's a teaser for the new neighbors?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Haha. Love it.


Here is an amusing one that I stumbled across last year:


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Ha! Those are great! The first one could be kind of creepy....


----------



## halloweenstockings (Sep 2, 2012)

very funny


----------

